# "bargain section"



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think gbatemp should add a section where we can post great deal we find for gaming related stuff only, I find companys selling games for the 360/ps3 for stuff like £5 all the time and I'm sure it's a great idea to let people know about it. I would like to see what other people find aswell. There is obviously some set backs about it, You might get people clearly advertising.

Also about the trading forum I'm fed up clicking on trading forum topics just to find out they don't ship to the uk! Is there any chance you could make Intentional icons or something that shows up next to the topic title clearly showing where they are willing to ship their stuff to, Obviously the person would need to pick these icons as he posts his thread. You could add a world icon for worldwide shipping and then just use the current icons you have for the Countries.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 22, 2010)

That would be great
*tries to click on poll*
...
You should add a poll


----------



## thiefraccoon (Mar 22, 2010)

i agree.
at amazon today, there is sale on Ps3 version of Dante's inferno!
i could have posted that on that section, if there was one!

...if anybody's interested, amazon.com, then gold box deals.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 22, 2010)

I think someone asked for this a while ago...Obviously it never went through.  I would love that as well, though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

Both ideas are great, I'd love to see them soon


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think it's a great idea too !
Sometimes even Steam or D2Drive have amazing deals and sell new games for $5 ! I found out too late about Red Faction Guerrilla deal on Steam, otherwise I would have got it. But certainly even keeping this tread alive so that every time there is a sale going on people could just post it here....or to avoid spamming and self advertising, we could have a section like the trading forum where you need to have a minimum of 50 posts or something in order to post.
But for the time being, even just a tread like this would do it.
Let's start posting something guys !

Like I found this site ( am I allowed ? ) where every day they give away a full free PC software , and it's always something different ( mods feel free to delete the link if I'm not allowed ):
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/

I hope to see more stuff like this !


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 22, 2010)

On Amazon, a couple of months ago, they had Borderlands on PS3 for £19.99. Which is pretty cheap, since it isnt an old game at all (came out end of 09). They probably still have it on now.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes a great idea, i'm always on the look-out for bargains.


----------



## playallday (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, I had a idea about a deals area a while ago but it never came.  Still hoping for it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep! That would be great.


----------



## playallday (Mar 22, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=146385

Already posted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you want you can bump that back up and close this, or whatever works.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 23, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=146385
> 
> Already posted.
> 
> ...



Ah, couldn't find that topic before I posted this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would say any referrel links would be clearly banned from the section. I use a few sites where if I link the referral link thats on my account I get money off the next game I buy from them, I would say don't allow they referral links as people will just spam games that aren't even a deal. It's clear when someone uses they rip off links anyway.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 23, 2010)

How 'bout a sub-forum in the Buy and Sell section??


----------

